# suspension??



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

if i go with the bilstein's what coil springs should i get to go with those???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I went with ST springs. They are the best performing spring available for the car.
http://www.thespecshop.com/z31/index.asp

150 for the springs is a pretty good price.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

SS springs would be best if you care about camber, and can find SS springs...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

z31 said:


> SS springs would be best if you care about camber, and can find SS springs...


Do you mean if you can't fix the camber? If the camber can be fixed STs would be better.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Do you mean if you can't fix the camber? If the camber can be fixed STs would be better.


ok, if you're lazy like me and don't feel like fixing camber - find some SS springs.

I'm so lazy I just bought the whole SS


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

z31 said:


> ok, if you're lazy like me and don't feel like fixing camber - find some SS springs.
> 
> I'm so lazy I just bought the whole SS


HAHA I just went ST. I'm doing the camber fix since the rear crossmember will already be out.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

if i went the route of the st what would i need to do to fix the camber. just a bit of info... i am on a very tight budget.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://z31.com/suspension/rearcamber.shtml really simple and pretty cheap any machine shop will be able to do it.


Or there is the Kmac kit though you said you are on a tight budget. http://www.k-mac.com.au/ look at the rear set-up not the front. This is what I am ordering. I'm not going to mess with the crossmember; plus the K-MAC will be easier for me and quicker.


----------

